# Hiking Pictures



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Went on a little hike with Tynan & Dallas. It got too humid so the hike got cut short but we still had fun! 
The trail runs along a very steep ridge so leashes are always on, makes the pictures not as nice but that's okay.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Gooooooooooooorgeous dogs! I love seeing pictures of your crew. And for some reason, I really just realized how HUGE Dallas is. I've always seen tons of pictures of him, but not standing next to someone. He's a beast!  Great pictures!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

beautiful dogs and gorgeous area where you were...


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Great pictures!
The Gentle Leader can be a lifesaver (or an arm saver)!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Great pictures!
> The Gentle Leader can be a lifesaver (or an arm saver)!


Yup, gentle leaders are a staple in this house while on public walks, lol, especially since my chest muscle got pulled a while back (dog related of course) and hasn't had a chance to heal. Every time it feels like it's getting better, they pull me too hard if they see a frog or a rabbit on the property and pull my muscle again. It's a viscous cycle I tell 'ya 
At home only Tynan & Timber are on a regular leash because when them two are together off leash their ears magically close up and can't hear anything, lol. The rest are reliable off leash together. I still take them out individually off leash one on one though. :smile:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Looks like a fun day! I've been aching to go hiking, but its way to hot right now, gotta wait til next month, should be ok then.


----------

